

Imagination acquires MIPS - parenthesis
http://www.investegate.co.uk/imagination-tech.plc-%28img%29/rns/acquisition/201211060700084055Q/

======
parenthesis
For $60 million Imagination is buying the business, some of the patents, and
the right to use all the other patents. These other patents are being sold for
$350 million to a consortium of tech companies which includes ARM (which is
contributing $167.5 million).

